# rockstar energy drink...had my first one and now i feel sick



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

my first energy drink ever

decided to try it as i've seen it everywhere and i've tried cold coffee style drinks before but never "energy" drinks

drank this about 2 hours ago and it tasted good but my body didn't respond well.... feeling a bit cold now, shaking almost, a bit dizzy and fatigued

shock to the system!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you should go see a doctor.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

i drank a few cans of this mixed drink called 'elevate' the other night which is an energy drink mixed with bourbon (8% alcohol). it was easily the worst thing i've ever tasted in my life


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zen Mechanics said:


> i drank a few cans of this mixed drink called 'elevate' the other night which is an energy drink mixed with bourbon (8% alcohol). it was easily the worst thing i've ever tasted in my life


Probably due to the bourbon. I suspect lots of people are not fans of whiskey.

I've heard of Red Bull being mixed with vodka, but then you can mix anything with vodka as it has no flavor (other than alcohol).


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

How people can drink that stuff, I'll never understand. There are people I work with that will slam 6 or 7 cans IN A DAY!


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> Zen Mechanics said:
> 
> 
> > i drank a few cans of this mixed drink called 'elevate' the other night which is an energy drink mixed with bourbon (8% alcohol). it was easily the worst thing i've ever tasted in my life
> ...


i dunno, i don't mind bourbon, drink it straight or with coke fairly often. but this drink tasted like woodstock (the cheapest crappiest bourbon and cola you can find) mixed with metal. horrible. but yeah red bull + vodka is nice.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Halcyon said:


> my first energy drink ever
> 
> decided to try it as i've seen it everywhere and i've tried cold coffee style drinks before but never "energy" drinks
> 
> ...


If you want a true energy boost, I've found that '5 Hour Energy Drink' is the best that I've tried so far. I didn't get shaky or feel ill like I usually get while taking regular energy drinks (Red Bull, Amp, Rock Star, among others... I've pretty much tried them all...) and I actually felt alert and able to function pretty well.

One example is when I was driving round trip from Cleveland to NE Kentucky all in one day. I had one on the way back because I was feeling really tired and foggy. I felt great, not shaky at all and was able to pay attention to the road.


----------



## Dagon (Jun 28, 2008)

kikachuck said:


> How people can drink that stuff, I'll never understand. There are people I work with that will slam 6 or 7 cans IN A DAY!


What them fools don't even realize is that they only have like half the caffeine as coffee. But they think they are too cool for coffee.

Not to mention the calories and price of those things. $2 a bottle!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Amp by mountain dew sugar free does it for me. but any energy drink with hydrochloride? will leave me extremely nervous. endorush, redline, ultimate orange, BSN. all those supplements are not intended for people with psychiatric disorders or any medical condition so I stay away from them.


----------



## tahnf (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree about the 5 Hour energy drink.....it works well without giving me that jittery feeling and it doesn't have all that caffeine.


----------

